# Crossed Paths (Full)



## Manzanita (Apr 16, 2005)

I’d like to get another four or five players for our 3.5E DnD game Crossed Paths.  This game has been going for nearly two years, and the players have risen from level 2 to level 5.  We’ve lost several key players over the past few months and the game has ground to a halt.  The current players are keen to continue, and I’ll expect them to help bring new players up to date.  

I’d like players to be able to post several times a week.  We use core rules only.  Exceptions must be approved by the DM.  There is no Rogue’s Gallary, as there is the potential for intercharacter conflict.  Any alignment is allowed, assuming the background fits.  (I think it might be difficult to fit in CN or CE PCs, since the characters must be motivated by more than just money or adventure.)  I should also note that the party is currently in the 1979 Judges Guild module, The Caverns of Thracia, so if you’re familiar with that one, don’t apply.

This game is set in a fantasy version of the Roman Era Eurasia.  The party is currently in the Crimean peninsula, but characters could have their origins virtually anywhere.  I would prefer that most of the new players assume the persona of an existing PC, whose player has ‘retired’.  This is because each character has a defined role to play in the plot.   I will allow one player to introduce a new PC.  Current PCs are a human (gypsy) rogue type, and an elven Wizard.  Characters who need new players are:   
1. Tullius, a male human Roman soldier who wears a chainshirt, and fights two handed with a battle axe and shortsword.  Wears a _magical amulet_, the powers of which are known only to him.  (Velmont)
2. Brioc Ap llwyd male human (Britain) Druid.  Weilds a _+1 scimitar, reptilian humanoid Bane_.  Party leader since inception.  Has a human servent, Mendicus, and a wolf animal companion.  Must have at least 3 levels as Druid.  (Dr. Zombie)
3. Octar:  Male Human Roman soldier.  Wears breastplate, heavy shield, longsword, and _magical black mighty (+4) long compositebow_ of unknown magic properties.  Str 18  (Darkmaster)
4. Dhormium:  Male Dwarf Cleric of Clangeddin Silverbeard.  Breastplate and dwarven waraxe. Scroll of _magic circle against evil, restoration, and remove curse_.  Must have at least 3 levels as cleric. (Barak)

For all PCs, take a default ability score array of 18, 16, 15, 14, 13, 10 (+1 for 4th level).  Create the PC as you see fit w/in the boundries set above.  PCs start @5th level, and are quite close to 6th.   This is a low-magic campaign.  Equip your PCs with two masterwork items and whatever else you want (w/in reason) from the base equipment list.  All magic items are listed above.  Further details of each PC will be forthcoming.

Interested players reply with your preferred character choice, and your secondary pick.  If you prefer to play a new PC, there are a several options, which we can discuss via email.  Post here and send your ideas to kiwipie at Juno dot com.


----------



## Wilphe (Apr 16, 2005)

Hmm, sounds intriguing.


----------



## DarkMaster (Apr 16, 2005)

Manz, I would be interested

Octar seems interesting.


----------



## DrZombie (Apr 16, 2005)

I stumbled across the game about a year ago and read part of the story. I'd like to apply for the job of druid, or Tullius as a second choice.


----------



## Bobitron (Apr 16, 2005)

That really sounds like an interesting campaign. I'm too busy to join up right now, but best luck with the new players.

One question. How do you integrate all those characters into a single group?


----------



## Manzanita (Apr 16, 2005)

Bobitron said:
			
		

> One question. How do you integrate all those characters into a single group?




The original PCs were called together, as will become apparent as we post party history so far.  Inez or Doghead, would you be interested in posting a summary of events thus far that are public knowledge to all PCs?

DarkMaster, and Wilphe, I've gamed with you both and would be very pleased to have you two join up.  

DM gets Octar (an original party member previously played by ThomasHobbes.)  I'll email you his private background soon.  I know your email.

Wilphe, who do you want.

Dr. Zombie, you applied on a previous re-recruiting thread, as I recall, but passed in favor or a newby, who didn't last very long, but who did create Tullius.  You're welcome to take over Brioc.  He was an original, long played by Jarval.  He's the leader, so he's a bit more of a challenge, but I know you're up for it.  Post your email here, or send me one, so I can send you his private background.

Looking for one or two more.


----------



## Barak (Apr 16, 2005)

I'd love to play Tullius or Octar, with perhaps a slight preference for Tullius..  Let me know and I'll whip him up. 

Edit:  Oops, I see Octar was picked up.  The dwarven cleric would become my second choice, then. 

e-mail would be jfmador (at) yahoo (dot) com.


----------



## Velmont (Apr 16, 2005)

That's looks interesting. It might be a bit difficult to produce a character in the next two weeks. As you know, I'm travelling, but going back home in 2 weeks, from that moment, I'll have nothing much to do, and  I'll be bale to be a constant poster. I think you have seen me enough played to know what is my style, so make your choice.

If you are willing to introduce a new character, I would gladly create a black african style character. (Yeah, my travels is inspiring me much  ) For a predefine character, I feel more like playing Octar or Tullius.

If you need my e-mail:
julien.deslieres AT polymtl.ca


----------



## Wilphe (Apr 16, 2005)

I believe I have sent you an email with my preference and suggested new character?


----------



## DrZombie (Apr 16, 2005)

Aaah, bugger, I knew there was something about this game that seemed very familiar.

You can mail me at maarten dot kuppers at gmail dot com, and I'll start reading the game.

thanks, 

Maarten


----------



## doghead (Apr 17, 2005)

Hey all

It looks like we are going to have a nice crew. I was considering at one point we wind up the game with a slaughter-fest. Manzanita throws whatever he could at us while we see how long we can last, and how many of Manzanita's Mooks we can take with us.

Glad I didn't.

thotd


----------



## khavren (Apr 17, 2005)

So is this all full up then?


----------



## Manzanita (Apr 17, 2005)

Yes this one is full and I'll change the title to indicate this.  I want to discuss the PCs a bit more before committing the players to the characters.

Octar has been played consistantly as a loyal soldier, following Brioc's orders and rarely acting independently.  He would be LG or LN, probably.  Maybe NG or even LE.

Brioc has been played consistantly as NG, maybe LN or N

Tullius is a bit of a wild card, having had two players in a fairly short time.  Dhormium is in the same boat, but his alignment is limited to LG, LN or NG b/c of his diety.

Tenatively we have:
DrZombie as Brioc
Darkmaster as Octar
Wilphe as a new one
Barak and Velmont in for Tullius and Dhormium.

Clangeddin Silverbeard is the dwarven ware diety with domains strength, law, war, and good.  His favored weapon is the dwarven waraxe.

Once we confirm these, I'll get those backgrounds out.  Doghead and Inez, it would be great if you could post some background stuff here.  Doens't have to be complete, just whatever you want to contribute.


----------



## Velmont (Apr 17, 2005)

I am not really interested by Dhormium, but Tullius is pretty attractive. I don't know his background, but if I can devellop it a bit myself, I can easily see why he has devellop his own style of figthing, as the battle axe is not really a roman weapon. It would have come from his former life. The shortsword is just the same as a gladius, pretty comon in the arena. I would see him something between the figther and the ranger. Figther for his military training, Ranger from his former life, a woodcutter. He join the army when the Roman came in his region. Many civilization wilingly join the roman empire, seeing it advantegous to be on the winner side, and having some advantage too.

Anyway, tell me how do you like this idea.


----------



## doghead (Apr 17, 2005)

Off the top of my head, from the point of view of Marcus.

*In the eyes of another.*

Octar is a soldier. Solid, dependable, reliable. Marcus has come to depend on Octar, and in fights they often seemed to end up working together. Octar doesn't say a great deal (as Mazanita said) he was content to let others lead. Definately not LE, he strongly resisted killing the witch-maiden, seeing the killing of a woman as a despicable act. His conscience troubled him greatly afterwards, even though it resulted in the 'cave-men' withdrawing back to their homelands.

Brioc is a relucant leader. He leads because the responsibility has been given to him. He listens to others, especially where they know more than him, and will accept their suggestions if they seemed reasonable. Marcus respects Brioc, and follows him willingly. The others seem to as well.

Tullius is a lunatic, always twirling his battleaxes and leaping into any combat with gusto. Marcus thinks he's reckless. But Marcus never saw the man out of his depth, and has developed a kind of grudging respect for the man. They have exchanged words on occasions, but there has never been any held over resentment or bad feeling.

Dhormium is the dark horse. A quiet one generally except in the face of battle, when he seems to draw great strength from his god. He shares that strength generously with those he fights alongside. The dwarf is, in Marcus' eyes, a bit naive. And prone to bad jokes. But Marcus has no doubts about the generosity, or the strength, of his spirit.


----------



## Manzanita (Apr 17, 2005)

Velmont, I think we're getting set here, then.  Barak, are you OK w/Dhormium?  And giving Velmont Tullius?  I don't think the party knows much of Tullius' background.  They freed him from the gnolls which had ransacked the archeological/treasure seeking party which he was guarding.  He's now searching the caverns for his friend, the expedition leader, who he saw taken below by the gnolls.  So he says, anyway.  I'll email you his previous background, and we can work it out from there.

Dhormium is a local, a member of the The Hold, a dwarven enclave in the Crimean.  He joined the party at the request of the leaders of his clan, who see him as a potential leader and want him to gain more power and knowledge of the world.  This clan aided the party (or the party aided them, depending on your POV) against their first major opponent, the Wendol.


----------



## Manzanita (Apr 17, 2005)

backgrounds now sent to Darkmaster (Octar), Brioc (Dr Zombie) and Tullius (Velmont).  Let me know if you don't recieve them.  I'll send you Dhormium's, Barak, as soon as I hear back from you.


----------



## Inez Hull (Apr 18, 2005)

Welcome to all the new players! May I suggest you track down the original OOC thread (it should be in the first or second page of _Talking the Talk_) and read through the first couple of pages where Manzanita details a little of the setting. It’s a really interesting setting and throughout the game the players have maintained a level of secrecy from each other and what their motives are for travelling with the party.

I think Doghead’s description of the PC’s being replaced is pretty spot on. Octar has come across as a gruff, coarse and closelipped man yet who is loyal and shows a real sense of honour to Rome’s ideals rather than its actual values. 

Tullius on the other hand represents Rome in all its glory and warts – he is bold and self righteous and has a simplistic belief in the rightness of the empire. He is quite reckless and a real dynamo of energy, joking constantly in the face of death. 

Brioc comes across the honourable man troubled by the moral quagmire of leadership – he is a leader who takes the suggestions of the company and in turn has his recommendations followed due to the respect he gives. 

Dhormium is quite friendly and jovial yet has shared little of his motivations for being with the party and is a bit of a dark horse as doghead says. To this point he has been dependable and generous.

This of course is all from the perspective of a somewhat naïve seeming Elf who has had little contact with humans (or dwarves) before. 


Something to note - Only Brioc and Octar have been in the party from the start and seem fully aware of the original reason for undertaking the adventure and as such Ehldannis does talk privately with them and is often in Brioc’s ear urging adherance to this quest.


----------



## Barak (Apr 18, 2005)

Yeah, Dhormium's alright.  Actually, it is sort of amusing.  The reason I was sort of hesitant is that, well, I have quite a bit of experience playing dwarven clerics, and figured maybe I should try something else..  But the reason I have so much experience playing them is that I like them, so..  

As soon as I get the background info on him, I'll write him up. 

Edit: Oh, almost forgot..  I don't have the FCS, so if you could include the domain choices in the e-mail, that'd be super.


----------



## Manzanita (Apr 18, 2005)

Awesome!  It looks like every character now has a player.  Barak, I edited post #13 to list Clangeddin's domains and favored weapon.  Dhormium does use a dwarven waraxe.  I'll find his private background and email it to you.

Inez & Doghead, thanks for the PC posts.  Either of you feel like posting some background, like what has happened to the party since inception?  Can be quite brief for the early bits, but everyone needs to be up to speed on Sergius, the sphinx, some politics of the caverns (villagers, lizardmen, minotaurs, gnolls whatnot), G'ruk, death of Nathaniel, location of party relative to Sevastopol and Rome...

I'll try to put something together too.


----------



## Barak (Apr 18, 2005)

Another thing of importance related to character creation would be which languages are used..  Do all humans speak common, or not, and that sort of thing.


----------



## Velmont (Apr 18, 2005)

Manzanita, I've sent you some idea about Tullius> I'll work it a bit with what the old players have posted here. I,ll try to have the background finished by the week-end, and with some luck, the stats too.


----------



## Manzanita (Apr 19, 2005)

_OK.  Here's some background I've written up of the party's exploits.  Feel free to ask question, newcomers.  Current players, please add comments._

The story so far.

The original party meets at an Inn in Sulina on the Bulgarian coast of the Black Sea.  These were Brioc the Britain Druid, Ehldannis the elven wizard, Octar the Roman Soldier, Khenemetsobek the Egyptian priest, Nathaniel the Hebrew Bard, Ecgthow the Viking warrior, and Glaucon the Bulgarian pirate.  With Brioc were his wolf and his servent, Mendicus.  They had been called together by their mentors to help Brioc on his quest.

After some discussion, the group caught a ride on a merchant ship to Sevastopol on the Crimean Peninsula.  There, they planned to head on into the interior, which proved to be largely uncharted wilderness.  In Sevastopol, they found a town under siege, attacked by a mysterious power that killed whenever the mist rolled in.

The party agreed to help the town, and after a fight or two, took the advice of a dwarven merchant guard, Dhormium, who suggested they visit his nearby dwarven community of The Hold.  Here the dwarves gave them advice that allowed them to penetrate into the heart of the Wendol, kill their queen, and disperse their community, ending the threat to Sevastopol.

During their stay in Sevastopol, Glaucon, Khenemetsobek and Ecgthow contracted a malaria-like illness and were confined to their beds.  In their place, the party found assistance in Dhormium and one Marcus Romeri, a gypsy who had befriended Octar on their trip to Sulina.

Upon their return from defeating the Wendol, Khenemetsobek and Glaucon had died of the fever.  Ecgthow had risen, delirious, and headed out into the wilderness in pursuit of his friends, never to have been heard from since.


----------



## Manzanita (Apr 19, 2005)

*Background part II*

A few days out of Sevastopol to the North, the group made camp and tethered their horses.  A strange man dressed in roman gear stumbled out of the night requesting aid, telling how his archeological dig had been set upon by orcs and he had narrowly escaped with his life.

As the group talked, orcs snuck up and attacked.  The party was able to drive them off, but not before Sergius, the treacherous archeologist, had killed Nathaniel.  In the battle, his strangely glowing spear was severed, and its red-hot tip taken by the party.  At times it has stopped glowing and cooled to the appearance of normal metal.  The party has not investigated this phenomenon much, and are unaware of what causes it to sometimes stop glowing.  Octar currently carries it in a jury-rigged pot of Mendicus’.

The group then found the site of the buried city indicated on Brioc’s map.  Just before then, they rescued another Roman from two gnolls.  He stated his name was Tullius and was the security chief for the archeological expedition headed by Sergius.  Sergius evidently discovered the spear in the caverns, then had his orc allies slaughter the rest of the group.  Sergius himself seems to of orcish heritage.

Tullius retained hope that the other expedition leader was alive, as he claims to have seen him dragged underground by the gnolls who subsequently showed up and slaughtered the orcs.  Taking weapons found on slain orc and gnolls, Tullius accompanied the party underground.

The party discovered a mazelike series of caverns inhabited by gnolls and lizardmen and undead.  One lizardman, G’ruk, formed an uneasy alliance with the party after having been defeated handily in combat.  G’ruk indicated he was willing to betray his King, a minotaur residing deeper in the complex, if the party would aid him in discovering artifacts left by the Saurons, an ancient race of intelligent lizardmen who were defeated thousands of years earlier by the Melnibolean Elves.

G’ruk led the party deep into the caverns, revealing that he had met Sergius there and showing them approximately where Sergius had found the spear.  At that point a water elemental erupted from the river and apparently killed the lizardman leader, although his body was not found.

The party also encountered humans, belonging to the cult of Coeus, a Titan long though dead by the world.  The seem to have largely destroyed this cult, and discovered the human village of Thracia nearby.  This village is a delapadated homlet, on the edge of destruction.  It could benefit from the safety of an empire such as Rome.  

Returning the caverns, the party struck a second deal with a Gynosphinx.  She claimed to know the location of the tomb of Menaleus, a Greek general, and asked the party to retrieve a magic book from this tomb, in exchange for knowledge of its location.  She allowed them to descend further into the complex, but took the rope after lowering them, leaving them apparently at her mercy as to their escape.  In this new area, Ehlannis located a powerful magic source, but has been unable to find a door leading there.  The party is currently hunting for a route to this location.


----------



## doghead (Apr 19, 2005)

A little more from the Tales of Marcus ...

Manzanita forgot to mention the Manticore he threw at us on the way the Dhormium's Hold. Marcus, if I remember correctly, spent most of it cowering something and taking pot shots with his crossbow at the beast. Not the greatest beginning.

The fact that Marcus had known Octar before the adventure started ment that Octar, when Marcus caught up with the party, was the first person he greeted and only one Marcus knew initially. That kind of gave their friendship a head start.

In the battle with the Wendol witch-queen the friendship between Marcus and Octar was severely strained. It seemed to have survived the test, but without TH to confirm, perhaps you should dig that up for a look if you have time, DarkMaster. I would also recommend reading the part after the party returned, heros to the people. I seriously wondered if TH was planning to have Octar walk. Very nice work.

As for Tullius, the time that springs first to mind was when he shot an arrow at the stone gargoyles above the door to see if they were alive. Marus was not impressed and they had words. That happened fairly recently ini the current ic thread I think.

That was around the time when Dhormium dropped a few jaws with his blasting of the undead. I don't think that many in the party were particularly religious (Brioc the obvious exception) before that. Most of the characters seemed to play that scene like they hadn't _really_ believed clerics could do that. Marcus probably didn't. Does now.


----------



## DarkMaster (Apr 19, 2005)

Manzanita,

could you put a link to the IC thread. That would greatly help.


----------



## DrZombie (Apr 19, 2005)

the link is in his sig, but you can click here for the first part


----------



## Manzanita (Apr 20, 2005)

Thanks Zombie.  Check my sig for links.  I don't expect you to read all the past IC threads. 

As you ponder your PC and his motivations, do bear in mind that the party has been together for some time.  A certain loyalty has developed between Marcus, Octar, Ehldannis, and Brioc.  Also with Dhormium and Tullius, though to a lesser extent.

At this point we've got the following:
*Brioc:*  Zombie has recieved background and prior CS.  I'm still waiting on his revised version.
*Octar:*  Darkmaster mostly finished his background and motivations and CS.  Final version not recieved though.
*Tullius:*  Velmont developing background, stats and motivations.  Several drafts written and discussed.
*Dhormium:*  background and prior CS sent to Barak.  Awaiting response
*Wilphe*:  Discussing new PC.  Final decision pending.

Hopefully we'll start soon.  I'll put in another general background post here.  Feel free to discuss the party's situation here so you'll hit the ground ready to roll.

As for languages, there are the standard racial ones.  'Common' would generally by Latin.  Most characters would speak that, though not necessarily Dhormium.  Other human languages would include Greek, Germanic, Slavic and Egyptian.  For simplicity's sake, these would all you would need.


----------



## Manzanita (Apr 20, 2005)

*Background #3*

Pending plot situations:

Party has spearpoint of Sergius.  Orcs have ravaged the party’s camp above.  Presumably Sergius has located the party and will attempt to recover spearpoint.

Party discovered a large room behind one of the many secret doors they’ve found.  This room was split by a large crack.  On the other side were dozens of bodies in various states of decomposition, and a large ironbound chest.  Party did not attempt to cross the chasm.

Party is aware that there are many human slaves being held by the Minotaur king.  They have been told by a freed slave, Grassus, that this King rules a sunlit hall accessable through a teleporter in a temple the party has found.  The party has not attempted to use this teleporter or find the Minotaur king.

G’ruk, the lizardman shamen, was leading the party towards some secret doors he had discovered that supposedly led to crypts from his Sauron ancesters.  He wanted the party’s help finding more secret doors and powerful artifacts in those crypts.  After he disappeared, the party did not pursue an attempt to find these crypts.  They did find some Sauron crypts, shown to them by the Sphinx.  These crypts were full of undead.


----------



## DrZombie (Apr 20, 2005)

My new CS is ready, will try to mail it whan I finish my 24-hr shift, but I can promise there will be some typo's  .


----------



## Velmont (Apr 20, 2005)

Question to the old players. What is Tullius doing there. I know the answer, seen by Tullius, but I want to know what you know of him, about his mission and motivation.

Thanks


----------



## Inez Hull (Apr 20, 2005)

re: Tullius

We had heard prior reports about the archeology team and his story seemed to match up, but other than that we haven't too much concrete to go on, other than his behaviour, which has been reckless but trustworthy. He has teamed up with us for the stated reason of rescuing anyone from the expedition who survived the orc attack, but seems just as interested in the chance to do a bit of fighting! He hasn't really asked what we the original party members are doing here. I would say that he has been accepted into the party but probably with some slight suspicions held.


----------



## Manzanita (Apr 21, 2005)

OK.  I need to get in gear, as the characters are really coming together.

Wilphe has selected a PC, and we have a bit more time to get him going since he'll have to join up.

Doghead and Inez are set, of course.

Octar, Brioc, Dhormium and Tullius have also submitted their CS and have largely worked up a background.

So I guess we're ready to rumble.

I'll start a new thread to get us going.  If you have some time in the meanwhile, you can peruse the other IC threads, particularly the last few pages of the last one, part IV


----------



## Manzanita (Apr 21, 2005)

alright, we're moving.  Check out Part V, in the IC thread!


----------



## Velmont (Apr 21, 2005)

Here my first post in the IC... taking over a character, even with the changes that has been allowed, is somehow more a challenge. Hope I'll be good enough for it.


----------



## Barak (Apr 21, 2005)

Alright, I'll post today for sure..  But I want to read at least the tail-end of the old thread first.  While Dhormium is bound to change somewhat from how he used to be, I want to try and make it as seamless as possible.


----------



## doghead (Apr 21, 2005)

I have taken over a few characters in the last 6 months or so. It is a challenge. But an interesting one. I have had a good time trying to bring to life other peoples ideas. It gets you thinking. Rethinking. Thinking from another point of view.

btw: Manzanita, are you planning to make this the new ooc thread. Just wonding if I should change my subscriptions around.


----------



## Manzanita (Apr 21, 2005)

No.  Let's keep the the same OOC thread.  For better or worse, we have a new team now.  Don't worry too much about playing the PCs the same as before.


----------



## DarkMaster (Apr 21, 2005)

Manzanita, 
give me some time to read the IC thread, I am quite busy these days but I should be able to post soon.


----------



## Barak (Apr 21, 2005)

Two things:

About color...  I guess I should have asked how you guys handle different languages and such before using color, eh?  Note that the red text in my post means Dharmium is speaking in Dwarven.  Let me know how you guys want to handle such things for future posts.

And..  DarkMaster is in Montreal?  Although I now reside in NY state, I'm originally from Montreal (well, used to be Lachine, actually).  Whereabouts are you from exactly?


----------



## DarkMaster (Apr 21, 2005)

I used to live at the intersection of  L'acadie and Cote-Vertu but I recently moved outside the city to Laval.


----------



## Barak (Apr 21, 2005)

Hmm..  Ever frequented the TOG?  I think it's close to where you used to live.


----------



## Velmont (Apr 22, 2005)

Laval, where in Laval. I have a few freinds who have moved in this part. 

(Yeah, I am lost in Europe now, have been lost in Africa, but I live in Montreal, in the Mile Ends..)

And for color. I'll go with Manzanita calls, but how I usually work with color:
Description
"I talk"
_I think_
OOC: Out of Character


----------



## DarkMaster (Apr 22, 2005)

Barak, I don't even know what TOG stands for, so I guess it is safe to assume I never went there.

Velmont, Ste-Dorothe, western part of the Island (Laval Island)


----------



## Barak (Apr 22, 2005)

Heh I have no idea what it stands for either (actually, I don't even think it's an acronym), but me and all my gaming friends back there frequented it (actually, the owner of the place even came all the way here for my wedding), so it was an easy way to figure out if you might have been someone I knew.  Oh, and it's a weird gaming store/hang-out.

Back on topic..  Crap, 6 shadows..  even by separating them in two groups with the turning, this could easily turn out to be a very dangerous encounter.


----------



## Manzanita (Apr 22, 2005)

I must admit, I kind of like it when people use colors since I stick with the standard black background.  But I don't tend to use them myself since I know some people dont' like them, and so often I'm in a hurry when I type that I don't like to spend the time.  If its up to me, then lets not use them, as at least one player has voiced his objection.

As for the shadows, they've gotten tougher since 1E, haven't they.  The module puts 6 in, but now they're CR 3, so 6 of them are...pretty tough, particularly for a group w/o many magic weapons.  I think you can handle them, though.  Otherwise it will be a pretty short game, huh? If you survive they might take you to 6th level.

So, do you know Darkmaster, Barak?


----------



## Barak (Apr 23, 2005)

It was doubtful to begin with, as a lot of people reside in Montreal..  And since most of my old friends know the TOG, prolly not.  Plus he's not really anywhere close to my old haunts.

-If- we can get rid of those 3 shadows in 7 rounds or less, we should be ok, as we'll have plenty of time to prepare for the others


----------



## doghead (Apr 24, 2005)

Six. Shadows. That. Is. Nasty.

Nothing like starting an adventure with a bang. Or a blood curdling apparation in this case.

thotd.


----------



## DarkMaster (Apr 24, 2005)

While I strongly doubt (Montreal is a large city after all), we might know each other from somewhere else. You could be my office colleague and I would never know about it. 

Did I miss something, why do we have 7 rounds or less to get rid of them?


----------



## Barak (Apr 25, 2005)

Nah you didn't miss nothing, it's my own estimation.  The shadows I turned only flee for 10 rounds, so they'll be back.  But if we get rid of those who remain quickly enough, we'll have time to do some buffing.

And I don't live in Montreal anymore, I'm in western NY state..


----------



## Velmont (Apr 25, 2005)

Pretty frustrating to be useless. And now I lost 6 point of Str, damn too much for a soldier... and for the text color. I'll try to not post with color, as it is ask, but as I use that in every other thread where I post, sorry if I forget that some times.


----------



## Barak (Apr 25, 2005)

Once we have a chance to breathe, I can prolly help you out a bit about the strenght, but I'm afraid I'm out of Magic Weapon spells.


----------



## doghead (Apr 26, 2005)

With you there on the frustrating part. Marcus never had much strength to begin with. Very nasty monsters those shadows. 

Looks like we will just have to let the others have a chance to shine


----------



## Velmont (Apr 26, 2005)

doghead said:
			
		

> Looks like we will just have to let the others have a chance to shine




No problem with other shining, but I prefer when I am not in the shadow (ok, bad joke...). No seriously, just sad to see that the first encounter I play in it, I am a bit useless and "wounded"


----------



## Manzanita (Apr 26, 2005)

I've never fought against incorperal creatures before.  I'm giving Ehldannis the benefit of the doubt on the shocking grasp.  Since you can't really grasp it, could you shock it?

I like to see how different creatures do against the party.  For a while it seemed all we fought were druids and their minions.    These are tough for Tullius and Octar.  I wouldn't think Octar's arrows could hurt it, even if they were shot from a magic bow.


----------



## Barak (Apr 26, 2005)

According to RAW, shocking grasp would work on incorporeal, but would be subject to the 50% chance.  Also, arrows shot from a magic bow do gain the bow's ability to bypass DR, I think, but on that I'm not 100% certain.

Obviously, in Manzanita's game, I could easily be wrong on all of it..


----------



## Velmont (Apr 26, 2005)

Yeap, a Holy longbow +1 would shot arrows that are considered magic and good for example, but as you says, the last word on how magic item work in a world is going to the person who create that world.


----------



## DarkMaster (Apr 27, 2005)

Manz I agree with the others, projectile shot from a magic ranged weapon takes the properties of the weapon. But like the other said also you have the last word here.

There was no description of what was happening for Octar in your post. 

Can Octar finds a spot to start shooting his arrow?


----------



## Manzanita (Apr 27, 2005)

What is "RAW"?

In general I'm happy to take the standard rules about things.  All my playing in 3E & 3.5E have been over the internet, the vast majority of this at characters of low level, so there's all sorts of rules I don't know or don't really understand.  Those who have gamed with me before (particularly Velmont, who's in the other game I DM) have probably picked up on that.

I hadn't made a reference to Octar, b/c I assumed his bow would be useless.  At this point, it is.  The shadow is in a doorway on a narrow hallway, with three people between it and Octar.  Later, if and when the other shadows return, I'm sure his bow will come in handy.


----------



## DarkMaster (Apr 27, 2005)

RAW = Rules As Written

and I do  beleive that you don't need to know the rules by heart to be a good DM and make interesting story, you just need to rely on your player a bit more


----------



## Barak (Apr 27, 2005)

Well I know the rules pretty well, so if you want, I can point them out to you.  Key words there are "if you want".  I'm the kind of player who is more then happy to point out the rules, but just as happy to go along with "different" rules as well.  I'm in it for the gaming, not for the rule-lawyering. 

BTW, I have the habit of always typing out the math of my actions at the bottom of my posts, because I understand very well that the DM has other stuff to keep track of than my character's stats..  But if you prefer, I can stop doing that, continue, or do it in more details..  Just let me know.


----------



## Manzanita (Apr 27, 2005)

I appreciate the math, as well as the rules advice.  Go ahead & let me know if you think I'm missing a rule.  As for rolls, I tend to roll it all myself and post it in prose.  That's what works for me.  If you want to do your own rolls, though, that's usually fine.  I would prefer you link to an online roller, though, if you want to do this. 

Is the EN dice roller working again?

[dice=1]20[/dice]

Doesn't look like it.


----------



## Barak (Apr 27, 2005)

If you want, I can link you to a very good dice roller that a DM in another game I'm in uses, but I for one have no problemw ith you doing the rolls.


----------



## doghead (Apr 27, 2005)

Velmont said:
			
		

> No problem with other shining, but I prefer when I am not in the shadow (ok, bad joke...)



Got a chuckle out of me.


			
				Manzanita said:
			
		

> What is "RAW"?



Thank you.


			
				DarkMaster said:
			
		

> RAW = Rules As Written



Ah. Thank you.


			
				Barak said:
			
		

> Well I know the rules pretty well ....
> 
> BTW, I have the habit of always typing out the math of my actions ...



Hey Barak, wanna join one of my games. I need Lots-O-Help with the rules.

Manzanita, I'm happy to let you do the rolls and just incorporate the outcomes in the prose.


----------



## DarkMaster (Apr 27, 2005)

Doghead, If my memory of the rule is acurate you need to hit AC10 to provide a +2 bonus to the person you want to aid in combat.

In your case Marcus needs an 11


----------



## doghead (Apr 27, 2005)

That works for me. Thanks.

Also, allocate dodge to the shadow in question. There is only one visible at the moment, right?


----------



## DrZombie (May 27, 2005)

I'm off to southern france with wife, kid and some friends.Feel free to ghost my character. Cya in two weeks.


----------



## doghead (May 30, 2005)

Apologies for the absense of late, been a little under the weather. Hopefully will be back on my feet by the end of the week-ish.


----------



## DarkMaster (Jun 15, 2005)

Manz, I guess you don't want us to go down


----------



## Manzanita (Jun 15, 2005)

There is an elevator down...


----------

